# Interview Questions for Tim Mills of Bare Knuckle Pickups



## -Nolly- (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys, Tim has agreed to do an interview for the site, and the mods have given me the go ahead! Anyone got any questions they'd like to see answered?


Mods, can you add this to the interview sticky please


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2010)

So, what happened with Iced Earth?


----------



## teqnick (Nov 30, 2010)

Your pickups have become quite the phenomenon around these parts. What were your intentions, and do you think that you will ever reach a plateau, as far as clarity and tone?


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 30, 2010)

Cheers guys, noted. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 30, 2010)

How did you get started making pickups?
Which pickup is your favorite?
What's 2011 gonna bring for us Bareknuckle fans?!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

When are you going to update the website to reflect the new stuff available in the store


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> When are you going to update the website to reflect the new stuff available in the store



New website is on the way real soon


----------



## JamesM (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you aware that with more proactive marketing you could perhaps become a--if not the--leader in the pickup industry? 

EDIT:
Unless, however, the intention is to keep the company on the same level of intimacy that it already contains.


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome, keep them coming please chaps! I've got a decent set of questions sketched out already but it'd be great to be able to put some forum members' questions across too.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 30, 2010)

Seeing as modern metal is a pretty new genre, why did you focus on the aspects of pickups that modern metal guys appreciate so much? Why did you go for this branch of music, giving ultimate clarity etc with your pickups? It seems that they are suited for a pretty small group of players. Was it your guess that this genre will grow really fast or what?


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 30, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> So, what happened with Iced Earth?



I could tell you why because I've spoke to him about it in person but I I'll let him answer that because it would be cooler to get it from him.



Are there any new pickups in the works? 

Did you ever think Bareknuckle Pickups would turn out the way it has? 

What does the future hold?

You've come across many great guitar players, some of whom you probably look to for inspiration, how does it feel that some of your idols/favourite guitarists are using your product?


----------



## groph (Nov 30, 2010)

Ever going to try making active pickups?


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, I'll definitely make sure some of these questions make their way into the interview, though I may rephrase/combine them.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you considered making any more "budget-friendly" pickups? I personally would love to own a set of BKPs but the $200+ price tag gives my wallet the evil eye....

Any plans to meet and/or surpass EMG's quikconnect technology, or provide pickups that require little to no soldering?


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 30, 2010)

"Do you come up with new pickup models purely by experimentation?"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you ever considered making pickups for retrofitting into acoustics?

Out of all the pickups you make, which one do you consider your finest so far?

Have you ever considered making bass pickups?


----------



## dpm (Nov 30, 2010)

Please list your pickup models with wire gauge and number of turns per coil for each 

Here's a serious one - 

Roughly how many hours a week are you working these days, and how does that compare to when you were building the business to where it is now?

A big hello and great to see Bare Knuckle going so well.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2010)

Why do your products rule so fucking much?


----------



## Thep (Nov 30, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Have you considered making any more "budget-friendly" pickups? I personally would love to own a set of BKPs but the $200+ price tag gives my wallet the evil eye....



Same here, especially since I'm quite pleased with Dimarzios


----------



## Metalus (Dec 1, 2010)

Any chance you will make some direct replacement pickups for Parkers?


----------



## CynicEidolon (Dec 1, 2010)

I assume he's a head dude at BKP... I don't know much about there staff. Sorry. But, what I would ask the top dog (designer dude)... 

"What is YOUR favorite PUP for general purposes? I understand that different PUP's will work better for certain situations but, as a general application, what do you prefer?"


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I've got a good set of questions out of this. Keep them coming though!



dragonblade629 said:


> Have you ever considered making bass pickups?





Metalus said:


> Any chance you will make some direct replacement pickups for Parkers?



BKP do both of these already


----------



## onefingersweep (Dec 1, 2010)

Ask if he have any plans on doing totally custom pickups, so you can choose how big the pickup should be. This would be great for Carvin 7-string owners and I also seen that Agile needs some routing to fit BKP's?

Ask he have any plans on doing an output chart, so that you can see on their website which pickup is weakest and which is loudest etc, like dimarzio have. 

Ask him if he have any plans on doing slanted pickups for multiscale guitars. Maybe he already does that? But this is basically the same question as my first.


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 2, 2010)

What is your reason for wanting to appeal to a group of metal players that want both clarity and brutality in their notes, when the majority of metal players could care less about clarity and more about the "chug?"


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input dudes, I'll be sending off the interview questions to Tim very soon. Anyone got any last-minute things they want answered?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 8, 2010)

What is your take on stacked single-coils?


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 11, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Any plans to meet and/or surpass EMG's quikconnect technology, or provide pickups that require little to no soldering?



Oh, how I would love this (for any pickup).

I was going to ask about bass pickups, but someone beat me to it. I think I read Tim's answer to a question about bass pickups once, but I can't remember it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 20, 2010)

When is the "Freee Pickups for Guys Named Matt Day" again? I forget.

Seriously though;

Plans for covered 8-string pups?

And a +1 on the angled/multiscale pickups question.


----------



## Van (Dec 21, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> What is your take on stacked single-coils?



+1


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 28, 2010)

How's the interview coming along? I'm curious to hear Tim's answers....


----------



## Miss D Corona (Dec 28, 2010)

do you have any plans to branch out or collaborate with another company to create products other than pickups? Perhaps effects pedals etc.

Thanks


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 28, 2010)

Right now Tim is pretty inundated with work in the aftermath of the Christmas season, once things are back to normality he'll have a chance to answer the questions. He did say he'd like to have time to give proper answers rather than doing a rushed job


----------



## KoenDercksen (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm really interested in what he has to say about some of the stuff  Looking forward to his answers!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 28, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Right now Tim is pretty inundated with work in the aftermath of the Christmas season, once things are back to normality he'll have a chance to answer the questions. He did say he'd like to have time to give proper answers rather than doing a rushed job




Fair enough. Thanks Nolly!


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 10, 2011)

groph said:


> Ever going to try making active pickups?



Did you really just say that?...


----------



## Freestyler8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has he been approached by any of the local music shops to be a dealer? Out of the 2/3 main shops within a 10 mile radius, only 1 has heard of BKP, but they don't stock them.

Seems a bit odd. Not that Cornwall has a massive guitar market, but you would think there would be some interest given the reputation and the fact that they are a local company.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 12, 2011)

ColoSSuS said:


> Did you really just say that?...



Why is that a bad question? 

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 13, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Why is that a bad question?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.



I hate actives with a passion, and so far DiMarzio and BKP (there is also Guitar Fetish, but their sin was MOD Boards) are my two favorite pickup manufacturers, and they don't produce active pickups. I'd like it to stay that way.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a hobbyist. I play experimental drone metal. Currently I use a Jackson SLAT3-7 with EMG's but I want to tune way lower and I need a new baritone guitar for that. I've never played a guitar with Bare Knuckle pickups because I simply haven't run across any guitars in my area that have them installed and most people in the music stores don't even know about them. So let me ask you this. I was ready to pull the trigger on a special order 8 string with EMG 808's because I already have the 707's in my Jackson and I like the way it sounds through my 6505. But then the representative from the company I was going to order the guitar from said I should consider a set of Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat or Aftermath pickups but it would add another $300 to the order. 

So now I'm really confused. First of all, if they're just passive pickups why are they more than double a set of EMG's? I can buy the entire EMG kit for less than $200 and strap them onto a 2X4 and they would sound awesome. Meanwhile, the retail on the Cold Sweats or Aftermaths are like $300 a piece. WTF? Is this an import tax because they're made in the UK or do they have gold windings inside them or something? Secondly, what exactly are they going to do that EMG's can't do already? EMG's have a good frequency response and track quickly plus they add a lot of sizzle from what I can tell. Never heard a passive pickup do that. So I ask my old friend who just happens to sell guitars for a living about Bare Knuckle pickups and he just laughs and says that they are garbage. So I ask him why do you say that and he tells me he tried a guitar with them back to back with his Jackson with EMG's and it sounded terrible thats why. Plus he said take a look and the majority of big names use EMG's. What gives here? EMG's are tried and true plus they're used by all the big players meanwhile the biggest name I saw using BKP's was Steve Stevens. A quick look at the EMG artist roster and its pretty much the biggest names in heavy metal music. That says a lot to me. Good enough for Kerry King then theyre good enough for me. Aren't these pickups just kind of boutique equipment that are aimed at people who like to tinker and tweak endlessly, I think they call them "tone chasers" or something like that?

Anyway, now I'm gonna hold off and research this before I order this guitar because I want to get this right the first time. Tell me why I should buy BKP's instead of EMG's.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 13, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I'm a hobbyist. I play experimental drone metal. Currently I use a Jackson SLAT3-7 with EMG's but I want to tune way lower and I need a new baritone guitar for that. I've never played a guitar with Bare Knuckle pickups because I simply haven't run across any guitars in my area that have them installed and most people in the music stores don't even know about them. So let me ask you this. I was ready to pull the trigger on a special order 8 string with EMG 808's because I already have the 707's in my Jackson and I like the way it sounds through my 6505. But then the representative from the company I was going to order the guitar from said I should consider a set of Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat or Aftermath pickups but it would add another $300 to the order.
> 
> So now I'm really confused. First of all, if they're just passive pickups why are they more than double a set of EMG's? I can buy the entire EMG kit for less than $200 and strap them onto a 2X4 and they would sound awesome. Meanwhile, the retail on the Cold Sweats or Aftermaths are like $300 a piece. WTF? Is this an import tax because they're made in the UK or do they have gold windings inside them or something? Secondly, what exactly are they going to do that EMG's can't do already? EMG's have a good frequency response and track quickly plus they add a lot of sizzle from what I can tell. Never heard a passive pickup do that. So I ask my old friend who just happens to sell guitars for a living about Bare Knuckle pickups and he just laughs and says that they are garbage. So I ask him why do you say that and he tells me he tried a guitar with them back to back with his Jackson with EMG's and it sounded terrible thats why. Plus he said take a look and the majority of big names use EMG's. What gives here? EMG's are tried and true plus they're used by all the big players meanwhile the biggest name I saw using BKP's was Steve Stevens. A quick look at the EMG artist roster and its pretty much the biggest names in heavy metal music. That says a lot to me. Good enough for Kerry King then theyre good enough for me. Aren't these pickups just kind of boutique equipment that are aimed at people who like to tinker and tweak endlessly, I think they call them "tone chasers" or something like that?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm gonna hold off and research this before I order this guitar because I want to get this right the first time. Tell me why I should buy BKP's instead of EMG's.




As for the price tag:BKP are handwound.EMGs are not.

As for their sound it depends on what you want and your ability to tweak to your preference.The only subjective thing here is that EMGs are compressed and provide less headroom without the 18V mod.That doesn't mean you can't pull a good tone out of them,or that you MUST like a passive tone more!As for the BKP, don't trust someone that said "the X pup is garbage" without trying it yourself or listening to as many sources possible.That guy may have from shitty technique to shitty guitar,amp,inability to tweak the sound that he actually likes with his available gear,or even chosen the wrong pickup model for the sound he wants.

Personally i like a good passive more than an active,having owned both.


To the OP:+1000000 for slanted pickups for multiscales!


----------



## joshc482 (Jan 13, 2011)

not a question but last time i spoke to tim he said that they can't make or rewind pickups for the parker guitars because of the proprietary design..........or else i would have them installed in my parker. but it would be great to have a wider choice of active pickups from them. rather than just one pickup.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 13, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I'm a hobbyist. I play experimental drone metal. Currently I use a Jackson SLAT3-7 with EMG's but I want to tune way lower and I need a new baritone guitar for that. I've never played a guitar with Bare Knuckle pickups because I simply haven't run across any guitars in my area that have them installed and most people in the music stores don't even know about them. So let me ask you this. I was ready to pull the trigger on a special order 8 string with EMG 808's because I already have the 707's in my Jackson and I like the way it sounds through my 6505. But then the representative from the company I was going to order the guitar from said I should consider a set of Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat or Aftermath pickups but it would add another $300 to the order.
> 
> So now I'm really confused. First of all, if they're just passive pickups why are they more than double a set of EMG's? I can buy the entire EMG kit for less than $200 and strap them onto a 2X4 and they would sound awesome. Meanwhile, the retail on the Cold Sweats or Aftermaths are like $300 a piece. WTF? Is this an import tax because they're made in the UK or do they have gold windings inside them or something? Secondly, what exactly are they going to do that EMG's can't do already? EMG's have a good frequency response and track quickly plus they add a lot of sizzle from what I can tell. Never heard a passive pickup do that. So I ask my old friend who just happens to sell guitars for a living about Bare Knuckle pickups and he just laughs and says that they are garbage. So I ask him why do you say that and he tells me he tried a guitar with them back to back with his Jackson with EMG's and it sounded terrible thats why. Plus he said take a look and the majority of big names use EMG's. What gives here? EMG's are tried and true plus they're used by all the big players meanwhile the biggest name I saw using BKP's was Steve Stevens. A quick look at the EMG artist roster and its pretty much the biggest names in heavy metal music. That says a lot to me. Good enough for Kerry King then theyre good enough for me. Aren't these pickups just kind of boutique equipment that are aimed at people who like to tinker and tweak endlessly, I think they call them "tone chasers" or something like that?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm gonna hold off and research this before I order this guitar because I want to get this right the first time. Tell me why I should buy BKP's instead of EMG's.


I'm sorry, but EMG's are horrid. They sound exactly the same no matter what guitar you put them in - terrible.
Passive pickups have MUCH more depth, they really capture the tone of the guitar itself, and actually many High output humbuckers have higher output than EMG's. See, EMG pickups use active filters and compression to focus the frequencies to hit the amp harder so it SEEMS like it has higher output, but really it's just hitting the amp with a more focused wave so it distorts faster. However, this takes away a lot of the headroom, sensitivity to pick attack , harmonics, and that beautiful warmth and vowel-like tone that you get with a passive Alnico V humbucker. 

Basically - Passive > Active

The only real use for active pickups is uber high gain power chords and solos. I've tried several guitars equipped with EMG pickups from four or five different manufacturers, and I haven't liked them at all.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 13, 2011)

ColoSSuS said:


> I'm sorry, but EMG's are horrid. They sound exactly the same no matter what guitar you put them in - terrible.
> Passive pickups have MUCH more depth, they really capture the tone of the guitar itself, and actually many High output humbuckers have higher output than EMG's. See, EMG pickups use active filters and compression to focus the frequencies to hit the amp harder so it SEEMS like it has higher output, but really it's just hitting the amp with a more focused wave so it distorts faster. However, this takes away a lot of the headroom, sensitivity to pick attack , harmonics, and that beautiful warmth and vowel-like tone that you get with a passive Alnico V humbucker.
> 
> Basically - Passive > Active
> ...



Dude, your posts have little to nothing to do with the point of this thread. We get it, you don't like active pups to the point that you apparently feel that, simply by producing them, a company will go downhill. No one gives a shit. So, unless you are going to post an actual question for the interview that's not completely moronic, remove yourself from the conversation.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 14, 2011)

back on the OP trail....

Loving the new site also loving my new Warpig pup so thank you very much Tim for making such cool pickups! haha! 
Seriosuly though would like to know where Tim thinks Bare Knuckle will be in 5 years time, what's the plans in the pipe line? Any thoughts on expanding in to perhaps Bare Knuckle built Guitars as well? Or maybe tie in deals with a particular manufacture? Be great to see BKP as the standard install on one of the "larger" guitar companies models.... also what does BKP look for in new Artist for their artist deals and what do guys like Keith Merrow bring to the table for you?


----------



## Arterial (Jan 16, 2011)

Will Bareknuckles stay "boutique" and handwound forever?

Or will you guys eventually start mass-producing when the demand becomes higher and the business grows?


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 17, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Dude, your posts have little to nothing to do with the point of this thread. We get it, you don't like active pups to the point that you apparently feel that, simply by producing them, a company will go downhill. No one gives a shit. So, unless you are going to post an actual question for the interview that's not completely moronic, remove yourself from the conversation.



Sorry about all that. I'll stay on topic.
______________________

Will BKP ever produce:
-lipstick tube pickups
-humbucking bass pickups
-pickups with "blade" or "bar" style polepieces?

Have you ever tried anything really "out of the box" (like a glass cover/bobbins or some weird style of polepieces or magnets) when experimenting with pickups?


----------



## Loomer (Jan 21, 2011)

Arterial said:


> Will Bareknuckles stay "boutique" and handwound forever?
> 
> Or will you guys eventually start mass-producing when the demand becomes higher and the business grows?



This i'd really like to know. I am very much a convert, and i'd like it to stay the way it is now.


----------



## littlephil (Jan 22, 2011)

ColoSSuS said:


> I hate actives with a passion, and so far DiMarzio and BKP (there is also Guitar Fetish, but their sin was MOD Boards) are my two favorite pickup manufacturers, and they don't produce active pickups. I'd like it to stay that way.



Why? Its not like those manufacturers adding actives to their lines would in any way detract from their other pickups
Even if the pickups weren't great it would still be a good thing, because more products available = more diversity.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 22, 2011)

I think that's enough of the active vs passive debate in this thread, guys.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 22, 2011)

Tim has stated in the past that he wont do actives, bar magnet pickups, or stacked single coils. He's tried them, and simply found that the traditional passive humbucker with slugs and screws sounds better. He will (probably) do re-winds of already existing pickups that are different in construction from the BKP line.


----------



## conorreich (Jan 22, 2011)

Will you be adding single coil 7 & 8 string single coils to your roster anytime soon?

Will emg size casings ever going to be an option for pup covers(for those who bought emg'd guitars)?

sorry if these questions have been answered


----------



## Quinny (Feb 8, 2011)

Ask him how much longer that guy in Devon is gonna have to pester him before he'll make a 7-string P90. 

(Seriously, don't waste his time, he's already explained it a few times.... I live in hope regardless though!!)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 25, 2011)

So, whats the status on the interview?


----------



## saovi (Feb 26, 2011)

Any possibility of creating pup covers for your BKP 8 string pups? That would be so welcome as an option, thanks.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2011)

So what's the scoop on the new humbuckers in the works that appear to have blades? (assuming they're not released by the time this interview actually happens )



Quinny said:


> Ask him how much longer that guy in Devon is gonna have to pester him before he'll make a 7-string P90.
> 
> (Seriously, don't waste his time, he's already explained it a few times.... I live in hope regardless though!!)



Hey I'm down for some of these too if they ever make decide to make them... I would love some 7 string HP-90 sized pups (and I too have asked Kurt and been told no )


----------



## Mukersman (Feb 28, 2011)

Why did you choose the name Bare Knuckle? And what is your logo from and why did you choose it? I'm not gonna lie, the first time I saw that logo I laughed, but that was before I heard the tone demos. Then I stopped laughing and shit got serious.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 2, 2011)

Mukersman said:


> Why did you choose the name Bare Knuckle? And what is your logo from and why did you choose it? I'm not gonna lie, the first time I saw that logo I laughed, but that was before I heard the tone demos. Then I stopped laughing and shit got serious.



I can answer the second part of that. The guy on the logo is a bare knuckle boxer.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 7, 2011)

What made you go for the dynamically open and relatively low-output approach to the metal-oriented pickups like with your more vintage designs, as opposed to the typical high-output and compressed-sounding metal pickups out there? Have you ever thought about doing a more compressed-sounding and high-output pickup like that, or are you standing your ground with the raw open sound?


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 11, 2011)

Will be some sort of pickup identification implemented in the future? Right now it's hard to identify the pickups conidering every one of them is fully customizable.

Just stickers with the model name under the baseplates would do the trick.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I haven't forgotten about this. BKP have been having the busiest months they've ever experienced - Christmas was crazy for them, but instead of tailing off, things have gotten even crazier! Hopefully Tim will be able to answer these sometime soon though


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 22, 2011)

I second the "will you make Carvin-sized 7 string pickups" question for those of us who don't want to chop our guitars up.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 22, 2011)

If you can still add another question...

Will you ever be making single coil sized humbuckers? I'm talking about something like the SD Pearly Gates that were put in someones Agile Texan 7.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Apr 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If you can still add another question...
> 
> Will you ever be making single coil sized humbuckers? I'm talking about something like the SD Pearly Gates that were put in someones Agile Texan 7.


I can't answer this for sure, but I think he said no. Something about them not doing either thing (i.e. having enough good attributes of either a single coil or a humbucker) well enough to make them worth it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 3, 2011)

Any status on the interview?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 3, 2011)

It will happen eventually! I'll be down at the BKP workshop fairly frequently this summer so at worst I'll just sit down with Tim and work through them during one of the visits


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Coverd 8s yes or no and when if so......also any word on 8string single coils?


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there any plans to expand the company? Your pickups are quite expensive for us over here in North America and there is alot of people settling for other brands such as Dimarzio or Seymour Duncan. Is there anything in the works to fix that issue? Mass production possibilities?


----------



## teqnick (Jul 14, 2011)

I just wanna know about the blackhawk now, if that's what the twin blade pickup is indeed going to be called ^_^


----------



## abadonae (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you guys going to start doing 8 string pickup covers? Im looking at getting a custom guitar soon loaded with painkiller and aftermath combo but i was gutted to find that you don't make the incredible custom covers for 8 string pups?


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 12, 2011)

teqnick said:


> I just wanna know about the blackhawk now, if that's what the twin blade pickup is indeed going to be called ^_^



This.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 16, 2011)

Nolly, I know this may sound a little impatient, but any word on this?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hate to be a stick in the mud cos loooooove all his pickups, but just wondering why the black paint issue hasn't been sorted yet. If EMG HZs and other crappy cheap pickups can do a black finish that doesnt flake off why can't bareknuckle? Aesthetics are important as well as tone especially at top dollar. Chrome and gold cover bkps no problems at all but EVERY black cover BKP I've ever bought looks like utter crap within a few months


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Hate to be a stick in the mud cos loooooove all his pickups, but just wondering why the black paint issue hasn't been sorted yet. If EMG HZs and other crappy cheap pickups can do a black finish that doesnt flake off why can't bareknuckle? Aesthetics are important as well as tone especially at top dollar. Chrome and gold cover bkps no problems at all but EVERY black cover BKP I've ever bought looks like utter crap within a few months



Well, the HZs use black plastic covers, not painted.


----------

